

2,000-Year-Old Scrolls, Internet-Era Crime - bootload
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/08/nyregion/08about.html

======
robroth
the lies repeted many times become to be truth.don't the goverments do the
same things but politicians get away with it, with the difference to mister
gollum whos luck is at list under question mark

